# koa



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

like it, nathan? both sides of it


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

isn't that a traditional NZ wood?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

no, it's _acacia koa_- a species of acacia that only grows and is found in Hawaii.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

mmmmmm smell of koa in the morning

curly spalted koa mmmmm


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice stuff! I can almost see a slingshot already, haha.


----------

